# Happy Birthday NaphtaliPress



## PB Moderating Team (Dec 26, 2011)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-NaphtaliPress (Age: hidden)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Dec 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Chris.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 26, 2011)

Happy birthday, Chris! I'm blessed to call you friend.


----------



## baron (Dec 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Berean (Dec 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Chris!


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Dec 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Chris!


----------



## rookie (Dec 26, 2011)

Purity birthday...ok so that wasn't funny. Happy birthday!!


----------



## Wayne (Dec 26, 2011)

Late to the party, as usual. 

Happy birthday, Chris!


----------



## rbcbob (Dec 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday, hidden age notwithstanding!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks (and thanks all); 52 and counting. My older sister thinks I'm a wimp for thinking that's old.


rbcbob said:


> hidden age notwithstanding!


----------



## Herald (Dec 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday, old man.

Sent from my most excellent Motorola Atrix


----------



## a mere housewife (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy belated birthday, and Many Happy Returns of a day after The Day.


----------

